# 'Family' styles: Matayoshi



## harlan (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello. Hope some folks who know about this style are here.

I'm studying Matayoshi Kobudo, and Goju...and am very curious about the family style ('te'?) of Matayoshi. I can't locate anyone in the USA that teaches it. Does anyone know how many forms are in this style?

Thank you.


----------



## Victor Smith (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Narda,

I know Fred Loese in Cambridge practices some of Matayoshi's empty hand arts. I don't know if he teaches them.

Here is a selection of Matayoshi Sensei performing and teaching some of those forms which i've pulled off of Youtube.

Matayoshi performing Okaku  




Matayoshi drunken school kata  




Shinpo Matayoshi  




Matayoshi Shinpo teaching empty hand kata




*Hakkucho Kata*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=encH...in Gai Ryu Kobudo Kodokan Dojo Okianwa Karate


----------



## harlan (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks, Victor. The links are appreciated. Think you've pointed me in that direction as well. I plan on visiting folks this fall in the area, but until then...always seeking info. To date, I haven't run into a practicioner of the style. Would like to know how many forms/katas were in the system and there isn't much written about it.


----------

